# Matlacha Park 2/21/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha Park (12:00-8:30)

Despite 20+ winds and choppy waters...I was determined to catch something. Had first hookup about 1:00 but only a sk8. Occasional bites kept me trying but next landed was at 6:45...a catfish  
To head strong to give up I continued and was rewarded with more catfish   
Finally at about 8:15 I landed a snapper! Tried for another 15 min. but no luck. Burnt from spending the whole day on the Pier, I decided to call it a day...man am I fried!!!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That seems to come with our territory.  ( The part about being fried ) But it's better then the frigid north any day.  

Nadda over my way just small fries.
Water needs to warm up just a little more to bring them from their holes.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------

